# Corsair HXi Series 750 W



## crmaris (Oct 9, 2014)

After the flagship HX1000i unit, the time has now come to evaluate the smaller member of this series, the HX750i. Like its big brother, this one is fully modular and 80 Plus Platinum certified. It is also fully compatible with the Corsair Link system because of the digital monitoring circuit it is equipped with.

*Show full review*


----------



## sith'ari (Nov 13, 2014)

I couldn't even imagine that scenario! To have paid my supossedly top tier PSU -(*i have ordered the Corsair AX760 few days ago)- of nearly 200$ value,  and inside to be an extra screw moving around theatening the security of my entire system!!  
We pay premium price for our PSUs to be safe and instead there is a possibility our entire system to be wiped out  
Anyway, i have changed about 10 PSUs in the past years and never did what crmaris proposed, to shake a little the PSU just in case, in order to notice some weird noise. From what i've read in this review i'll never neglect to shake PSUs again


----------



## Joss (Nov 13, 2014)

Can you use the software to have the fan spinning sooner or all the time?


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice of Corsair to include extra parts.


----------



## crmaris (Nov 13, 2014)

Joss said:


> Can you use the software to have the fan spinning sooner or all the time?



You can make the fan spin at a fixed speed but not make a fan profile on your own (e.g. depending on the load choose a fan speed)


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2014)

sith'ari said:


> I couldn't even imagine that scenario! To have paid my supossedly top tier PSU -(*i have ordered the Corsair AX760 few days ago)- of nearly 200$ value,  and inside to be an extra screw moving around theatening the security of my entire system!!
> We pay premium price for our PSUs to be safe and instead there is a possibility our entire system to be wiped out
> Anyway, i have changed about 10 PSUs in the past years and never did what crmaris proposed, to shake a little the PSU just in case, in order to notice some weird noise. From what i've read in this review i'll never neglect to shake PSUs again



This is why I always assemble computers with a bit of flair.


----------



## Joss (Nov 13, 2014)

crmaris said:


> You can make the fan spin at a fixed speed but not make a fan profile on your own (e.g. depending on the load choose a fan speed)



Thanks.


----------



## Joe Public (Nov 17, 2014)

I guess it's a one in a 100 thousand scenario with that screw.  Corsair was just unlucky with the one they sent to csmaris, but at least it shows they didn't cherry pick a unit.  Not that a lot of manufacturers do that, but at least it's something in that miserable scenario.   It would of course have been preferable without the loose screw...


----------



## nem (Dec 27, 2014)

hope soon can see the review of new psu of FSP of grade Titanium over 94% of eficiency and just to power consume of 400 watts

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzt...att-Titanium-Netzteil-FSP400-60AGTAA-1146613/

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/ps... INC_FSP400-60AGTAA_400W_ECOS 4091_Report.pdf


----------



## telkmx (May 19, 2015)

After reading this review i buiyed 2 of them.
Worst idea period. Every component is flawless. Except the power supply in both case who make hell of a cricket noise.
Pure garbage since half of the online community got problem with it. So i advise anyone to buy something else.
I'm going to try some seasonic. It was my first choice and i ended up choosing the Corsair for the 140mm fan with 0db fan mod. 
Silly of me since the cricket noise amplified by the case is at least 30db loud and really annoying. Overpassing even the gpu fan at maxx spin


----------



## David Fallaha (Nov 26, 2015)

telkmx said:


> After reading this review i buiyed 2 of them.
> Worst idea period. Every component is flawless. Except the power supply in both case who make hell of a cricket noise.
> Pure garbage since half of the online community got problem with it. So i advise anyone to buy something else.
> I'm going to try some seasonic. It was my first choice and i ended up choosing the Corsair for the 140mm fan with 0db fan mod.
> Silly of me since the cricket noise amplified by the case is at least 30db loud and really annoying. Overpassing even the gpu fan at maxx spin



me too!

I got the worst coil whine ever -my whole thinking process was to buy this to get away from it!

sent it straight back, very very disappointed


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2015)

Been using my Corsair based on this review for a while, haven't noticed any coil whine or "cricket noise."  Corsair is usually pretty generous with RMA's, might be worth looking into as the above is clearly not normal.


----------



## David Fallaha (Nov 28, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Been using my Corsair based on this review for a while, haven't noticed any coil whine or "cricket noise."  Corsair is usually pretty generous with RMA's, might be worth looking into as the above is clearly not normal.



thanks -as you say it's not universal but perhaps that's worse! companies need to ensure uniform standards for their products...

out of interest -do you have Speedstep and/or C-states enabled? these have a huge bearing on noise (in fact my old TX650 is noise free without)


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 28, 2015)

David Fallaha said:


> thanks -as you say it's not universal but perhaps that's worse! companies need to ensure uniform standards for their products...
> 
> out of interest -do you have Speedstep and/or C-states enabled? these have a huge bearing on noise (in fact my old TX650 is noise free without)



Actually, I don't.  I usually turn those off.

Wonder if it's related?  Will try them on later.

It's kinda Ironic, considering the OEM (CWT) has a reputation for using gobs and gobs of glue to stop this exact thing...  perhaps one of the components chosed is unusually "whiney?"


----------

